# Dripping Wet Look 2012 Blue Audi TTRS



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Long time no see!

Thought you might like to see the latest detail! Travelled down from Warwickshire, two stage machine polish and certified only Kamikaze Collection ISM Pro coating!

https://www.offsetdetailing.com/portfol ... audi-ttrs/

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UC8t8-K ... 2rdb9s4w3A


----------



## Davetheconfused (Jul 7, 2015)

Beautiful :mrgreen:


----------



## Benpointer (Sep 30, 2017)

Looks really lovely Daryl. Do you mind ne asking how much a detailing like that cost you?

Cheers


----------



## ian222 (May 4, 2007)

Benpointer said:


> Looks really lovely Daryl. Do you mind ne asking how much a detailing like that cost you?
> 
> Cheers


Daryl didn't pay for it, he detailed it. Look on his site for prices


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

As Ian says above I detailed it. Fire me over an email to [email protected] or check the website www.offsetdetailing.com for more examples of work thanks!


----------

